# SMPL vs Fuhatten



## Greyz (24/2/16)

I was dead set on getting myself a Noisy Cricket tomorrow but after some googling and forum trawling I decided maybe I should start off with a single battery mech mod. 
I now have to decide between the SMPL or the Fuhatten - but as always I seek the advice of the mech Jedi's here's on eCigs before I buy tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

I like the feel and form factor of the smpl. Very comfortable

Long ago I did read somewhere that the fuhattan does have a lower voltage drop that the smpl though, so that has to be something to consider (not sure if it applies to clones)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (24/2/16)

Not a guru.

Got my first one recently too. The Noisy cricket scared me.
The SMPL is what the name promises. Simple. Easy and just works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (24/2/16)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Not a guru.
> 
> Got my first one recently too. The Noisy cricket scared me.
> 
> The SMPL is what the name promises. Simple. Easy and just works.





shaunnadan said:


> I like the feel and form factor of the smpl. Very comfortable
> 
> Long ago I did read somewhere that the fuhattan does have a lower voltage drop that the smpl though, so that has to be something to consider (not sure if it applies to clones)



I really like the look of both the SMPL and the Fuhatten and the form factor seems perfect for dripping. I'd be happy with either one honestly, they both clones FWIT.
Have you guys ever tried the Fuhatten or know of anyone who has one?


----------



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

i had a clone fuhattan back in the day and recently had a chance to use an authentic. i still felt the nemi had a better feel in my hand.

my top list of tube mech mods :


nemesis
smpl
apollo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (24/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i had a clone fuhattan back in the day and recently had a chance to use an authentic. i still felt the nemi had a better feel in my hand.
> 
> my top list of tube mech mods :
> 
> ...



Thanks Shaun, let me see what this Nemesis is all about


----------



## NewOobY (24/2/16)

i have never used a mech mod - but if all else fails get both

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (24/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> i have never used a mech mod - but if all else fails get both


That little voice in my head was thinking the same thing.... Nemesis @ vaporize R550 + Fuhatten @ eCigs R400 - thats less than the cost of a RX200 and I will have 2 mods. 
If thats not saving money then I don't knwo what is

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/2/16)

I've had 3 nemi's and 3 smpl's.
I still have 2 smpl's

Nemi is a great mod quite revolutionary in its day. Locking ring, ability to add magnets to the switch, could use different size batteries, could run a kick module in it and infinitely adjustable with regards to switch feel, atty combo's and battery options.

The smpl is just that simple. You have to make sure your atty has protruding positive 510 pin or you will vent your battery but besides that you stick in a bat turn the switch in and it works. 
IMHO its the best fuss free 18650 tube mod by a long shot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (24/2/16)

Thanks for this info. I have had my eye on the SPML but no information as to how it performs. Im scared of blowing my hand off. Is it really worth it?


----------



## NewOobY (24/2/16)

dude it is clear that you have a mild case of CUD at the moment, let it consume you dude - listen to that CUD bug on your shoulder saying _"get them both". _Remember CUD is so strong and there is no remedy for it, it is 100% incurable, therefore embrace it and let it flow freely

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (24/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> dude it is clear that you have a mild case of CUD at the moment, let it consume you dude - listen to that CUD bug on your shoulder saying _"get them both". _Remember CUD is so strong and there is no remedy for it, it is 100% incurable, therefore embrace it and let it flow freely


I suffer from a bit of CUD and FOMO - I'm totally f@kt as my need to upgrade is constantly is messing with my fear of missing out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (24/2/16)

Greyz said:


> I suffer from a bit of CUD and FOMO - I'm totally f@kt as my need to upgrade is constantly is messing with my fear of missing out.


mmm very interesting, and a very good observation - I will need to update the CUD Club rules to encompass this  Because FOMO definitely plays a huge role in CUD. Cool thanks bro

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (24/2/16)

Lemme help with the CUD @Greyz 






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (24/2/16)

dwayne19420 said:


> Lemme help with the CUD @Greyz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwwww your too kind Sir!  
You just upped the anti - FOMO levels hit Defcon 4  


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zahz (24/2/16)

Greyz said:


> That little voice in my head was thinking the same thing.... Nemesis @ vaporize R550 + Fuhatten @ eCigs R400 - thats less than the cost of a RX200 and I will have 2 mods.
> If thats not saving money then I don't knwo what is



Still have to get 2 batteries and an external charger if you don't already have one  what grand total are we sitting on now? Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwayne19420 (24/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Awwwwwww your too kind Sir!
> You just upped the anti - FOMO levels hit Defcon 4
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Lol ha ha ha   ... Smpl is a good Lil mod hits hard.
Only had it a days or two and already really like it hope it helps.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (24/2/16)

dwayne19420 said:


> Lol ha ha ha   ... Smpl is a good Lil mod hits hard.
> Only had it a days or two and already really like it hope it helps.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I just noticed your from Umbilo. I'm from Durban too. Did you pick up your SMPL from Sir vape?


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## dwayne19420 (24/2/16)

No bud I got mine from fastech along with some other goodies got the smpl and black glass and tip for my Goblin mini and a coiling tool for 248 bucks .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (24/2/16)

dwayne19420 said:


> No bud I got mine from fastech along with some other goodies got the smpl and black glass and tip for my Goblin mini and a coiling tool for 248 bucks .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I think I need to take a look at fast tech. Only thing is now having to wait for stuff to get here. I'll go nuts waiting!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## dwayne19420 (24/2/16)

I was going insane honestly speaking it took 5 weeks or so to get here 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwayne19420 (24/2/16)

Have a look at fastech they also sell the kits... The smpl mod plus verious colour matched drippers to go with them.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (24/2/16)

dwayne19420 said:


> I was going insane honestly speaking it took 5 weeks or so to get here
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Lol I waited 3 weeks for my TFv4 and that felt like forever. I would have gone bonkers if it took 5 weeks. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (24/2/16)

dwayne19420 said:


> Have a look at fastech they also sell the kits... The smpl mod plus verious colour matched drippers to go with them.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


If they cheap at fastest I think I'll do my FOMO a favour and order a SMPL from fastech and get the Fuhatten here  


Greyz said:


> Lol I waited 3 weeks for my TFv4 and that felt like forever. I would have gone bonkers if it took 5 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## dwayne19420 (24/2/16)

Greyz said:


> If they cheap at fastest I think I'll do my FOMO a favour and order a SMPL from fastech and get the Fuhatten here
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Go for it bud you won't be disappointed.. I was amazed at the quality when it arrived it's got all the signature inscriptions as the original ones have and the quality of the finish is on par with any other out there








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwayne19420 (24/2/16)

dwayne19420 said:


> Go for it bud you won't be disappointed.. I was amazed at the quality when it arrived it's got all the signature inscriptions as the original ones have and the quality of the finish is on par with any other out there
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (24/2/16)

Looks sick with that silver Velo! You just made my mind up. I'm getting a copper SMPL and I'm going to sit my black velocity on top 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zahz (24/2/16)

I also have the SMPL from fasttech and it works well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwayne19420 (24/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Looks sick with that silver Velo! You just made my mind up. I'm getting a copper SMPL and I'm going to sit my black velocity on top
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


That would look good  word of advice keep an eye out for the smpl v2 it has the updated switch button it looks like... I have the normal one and cannot fault it but the v2 switch mech may be a Lil softer to fire over the v1 I find the switch on mine to be on the harder side but other then that it's happy days 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (24/2/16)

dwayne19420 said:


> That would look good  word of advice keep an eye out for the smpl v2 it has the updated switch button it looks like... I have the normal one and cannot fault it but the v2 switch mech may be a Lil softer to fire over the v1 I find the switch on mine to be on the harder side but other then that it's happy days
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up. I'll look out for the v2. I'm already getting ampt and I haven't even bought 1 yet


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (5/4/16)

UPDATE:

I received my SMPL mech mod last Friday along with a few other goodies from Fasttech. Having both the FUHattan and SMPL and having used the SMPL alot over the weekend I can say that I will be keeping the FUHattan and selling the SMPL. 
Both have their pro's and cons but I found that the FUHattan hits a little harder than the SMPL. Same battery, same build, same atty but the FU gives a better,warmer vape. 
The SMPL while lighter and smaller just doesn't feel as nice in the hand as the carbon and brass FUHattan. For me the FU feels more premium while the SMPL feels better in hand IYKWIM.

Just a quick question for the SMPL owners out there, do all SMPL have the bottom of the atty in direct contact with the battery? The FU has a "pin" that sits between the bottom of the atty and the positive of the battery. I googled pic's of the SMPL and they all look like the battery makes direct contact with the battery +

TL;DR - I'm keeping my FU and dumping the SMPL

Disclaimer: YMMV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (5/4/16)

Greyz said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I received my SMPL mech mod last Friday along with a few other goodies from Fasttech. Having both the FUHattan and SMPL and having used the SMPL alot over the weekend I can say that I will be keeping the FUHattan and selling the SMPL.
> Both have their pro's and cons but I found that the FUHattan hits a little harder than the SMPL. Same battery, same build, same atty but the FU gives a better,warmer vape.
> ...


Different strokes... I love my two simple SMPL'es...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (5/4/16)

Waine said:


> Different strokes... I love my two simple SMPL'es...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


And that what makes vaping great. 2 different people, same device and 2 different experiences. The smpl isn't a bad device by any means I just prefer how the FUHattan feels in my hand.

Next up I'll try the Nemesis, Shaun recommended it so I'm keen to try it.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugi (5/4/16)

Smpl is a hybrid mod cuz. No centre pin. Atty makes direct contact to battery. Less voltage loss. They say....still waiting for u @Greyz


----------



## Greyz (5/4/16)

Ugi said:


> Smpl is a hybrid mod cuz. No centre pin. Atty makes direct contact to battery. Less voltage loss. They say....still waiting for u @Greyz



I think you must come take it from me and have a go at it. YGPM bud


----------



## Mark121m (23/6/16)

My smpl is hybrid. Direct contact.
But I would like to get a 510 heatsink adaptor


----------



## Mark121m (24/6/16)

Wow.

Well I checked a few reviews of the FUhattan.
Looks like the copper n carbon is the best at volt drop compared to the 200$ manhattan mech mod.

Clones for the win. Hahaha

Fastech is about 20$
I have a smpl but I liking the fuhattan more.


----------



## Greyz (25/6/16)

Mark121m said:


> Wow.
> 
> Well I checked a few reviews of the FUhattan.
> Looks like the copper n carbon is the best at volt drop compared to the 200$ manhattan mech mod.
> ...



I think I read the same thing on Reddit lol. The clone outperformed the original Manhattan.

I say get both, you can get the FUhattan for less than R400 locally or from fasttech the like R300. 
My mate loves the SMPL I gave him, I just prefered the FUhattan. Must be because I have big baboon hands


----------



## Mark121m (25/6/16)

Month end nice order from Fastech gonna happen. 

Velocity RDTA n a FUhattan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (25/6/16)

Mark121m said:


> Month end nice order from Fastech gonna happen.
> 
> Velocity RDTA n a FUhattan



Sounds like a winning combo, is that the Velo with the tank? Nice!
I just placed an order with Fasttech now, really wish I didn't have to use them but battling to find SS wire in guages thinner than 30g locally


----------



## Mark121m (25/6/16)

Yea velocity with the tank below it. 2ml only but really cool.

Ive also got fused clapton wire.
N spare. Ut really wanna get this mech.

FUHATTAN looks so nice. The V3 looks amazeballz.

Which version you got


----------



## Greyz (25/6/16)

Mark121m said:


> Yea velocity with the tank below it. 2ml only but really cool.
> 
> Ive also got fused clapton wire.
> N spare. Ut really wanna get this mech.
> ...


I have the v2 sadly there was no v3 when I was looking then. It's the copper and carbon FUhattan and I normally run either my Sapor or my Velo on it.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## scoobz707 (13/9/16)

Greyz said:


> I really like the look of both the SMPL and the Fuhatten and the form factor seems perfect for dripping. I'd be happy with either one honestly, they both clones FWIT.
> Have you guys ever tried the Fuhatten or know of anyone who has one?


Ive got a Fuhattan and its amazing.... The magnetic button works like a charm,ive got the madhater RDA with it also so dripping is awesome.
Im amazed at the power it produces...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (13/9/16)

Greyz said:


> I have the v2 sadly there was no v3 when I was looking then. It's the copper and carbon FUhattan and I normally run either my Sapor or my Velo on it.
> View attachment 58843
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


That's the FUhatten I want.
Copper n fibre 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Surge26 (5/12/16)

Vgod pro mech&rdta 
AV mech with 24mm comply few battledeck 
And 25mm Rogue USA 
I love them all   

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michaelsa (5/12/16)

@Surge26 Those be some sexy setups, tell me if you ever want to get rid of one.


----------

